# Confronting evangelizers of false religions



## WaywardNowHome (May 7, 2009)

_(don't know if this is the right forum...)_

Today, as I was studying for my final exam in a public lounge, a group of people met together at a table near mine. I heard them talking about Jesus Christ and God and such, which intrigued me a bit. It turns out that two mormons were evangelizing to a few non-religious but seeking individuals.

During the discussion, the mormons were saying a lot of things that did not settle well with my soul, including gross distortions of Scripture and the nature of our Father. I felt a swirl of anger, pity, sadness and a slew of other emotions. I wanted to join in on the discussion (it looked like an open group to me) but I wasn't sure how to go about it. The two things I was mainly afraid of were that I may be entering with wrong motives (I'm right, you're wrong, ha-ha) and I may damage the seekers' outlooks towards real Christians in the future.

How do I confront situations like this in the future?


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (May 7, 2009)

i would say that you wait for the mormons to leave and than talk with the "seekers" (God is the only seeker) and explain to them what mormons believe because mormons won't get into deep theology until the people are too deep to turn back. CARM.org has a good warning tract that explains mormons and JW's false teaching and combats it with the gospel.


----------



## Tripel (May 7, 2009)

I'd take the opposite approach. I would join in the discussion. There is no wrong in raising an objection to what others are proclaiming. You could do so with boldness, but also respect. And you shouldn't be worried about damaging outlooks of Christians if you are speaking respectfully and intelligently.


----------



## Pergamum (May 8, 2009)

That is a time to be bold I think. But not angry.


----------

